# Paul “bike” Genaro Memorial July 24, 2021



## rustjunkie (Jun 25, 2021)

There will be a memorial for @bike Paul Genaro July 24th 2021 at 2 pm in Mount Upton NY. 
Requests for address and/or questions should be emailed to marta.genaro@gmail.com


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## barneyguey (Jun 27, 2021)

God bless you Paul


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## bikejunk (Jun 28, 2021)

RIP Paul    -- a great guy


----------



## catfish (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2021)

Bump!!! 19 days away !!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Ingomary (Jul 16, 2021)

I posted this in a separate thread for findability but I think it belongs here too.  ZOOM link for the July 24 Memorial at 2PM
Topic: Memorial for Paul
Time: Jul 24, 2021 02:00 PM Eastern Time (US and Canada)

Join Zoom Meeting
https://zoom.us/j/95022092053?pwd=Vm1hQnJkaFRrREVsNU10NUJSNEYwZz09

Meeting ID: 950 2209 2053
Passcode: 139214
One tap mobile
+16465588656,,95022092053#,,,,*139214# US (New York)
+13126266799,,95022092053#,,,,*139214# US (Chicago)

Dial by your location
        +1 646 558 8656 US (New York)
        +1 312 626 6799 US (Chicago)
        +1 301 715 8592 US (Washington DC)
        +1 669 900 9128 US (San Jose)
        +1 253 215 8782 US (Tacoma)
        +1 346 248 7799 US (Houston)
Meeting ID: 950 2209 2053
Passcode: 139214
Find your local number: https://zoom.us/u/aeyGJzaJXl


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 16, 2021)

@Ingomary thanks so much for setting up a zoom feature. I’m so glad I saw your post.

Mark Mann


----------



## Ingomary (Jul 16, 2021)

This is Paul's sister's account so she will be doing the technical side.  Paul had many friends from all over so I knew some of us would want to be there on ZOOM.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 23, 2021)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Jul 24, 2021)

Peace and love.


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2021)

This song always reminds me of Paul.


----------

